# What's going on with Quardes?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen many dogs from Quardes line in high level competition since 2014( at least 1-3 dogs in top 20 in a championship.) And even puppies from a mediocre dam x Quardes show promising. What make this dog a true producer? Any outstanding dog in his pedigree that makes him a great stud?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Quardes is by a proven producer and out of an exceptional bitch line of proven producers. He isn't a fluke either since his dam and sire have produced other producing dogs.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Can you share his full name please and which kennel he is from? 

Thanks!

Moms


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Can you share his full name please and which kennel he is from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Moms


From Stefan Schaub's kennel staatsmacht

Quardes von der Staatsmacht ? working-dog


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Quardes von der Staatsmacht 
Quardes von der Staatsmacht
as Lisa said , Quardes is no accident. It is a pleasure to read a good pedigree .
Purpose on point . Strong bitch lines ! Not cobbled together to compensate , 
just a progression and advancement of what is already there .


I do have a friend who has a young Quardes son -- bi-colour , very obvious
masculine dog , Bacardi z Herodesova domu


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> From Stefan Schaub's kennel staatsmacht
> 
> Quardes von der Staatsmacht ? working-dog


Thanks! 

Moms


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

His children and children have a lot of aggression. Also speed and power in long bite.
I feel like many breeders in US are going for this stud. And more dogs from his line will pop up in high level.


----------



## darrenmiller (May 31, 2016)

long-time lurker, first time poster 

just saw a vito-quardes grandson a few weeks back when visiting some friends in california. young male, maybe 15 months, sable with the vito "look" and i was blown away. from what i could gather, the dog is a dario v. weinbergblick son out of a quardes daughter from denmark, jen-agers lisy, and he came last year as an older pup from germany.

i've been around schutzhund for some time but never seen a do gquite like him. that dog seemed very,very high drive and crazy fast with incredible high aggression and sharpness. yet, he looks very biddable and seems to thoroughly enjoy obedience, which really surprised me. his protection was seriously impressive but his OB routine was pretty much out of this world. most interesting to me was was that the handler rarely rewarded and really didn't seem to put any pressure on the dog either. yet, the dog was just happy as can be and always in drive working his butt off on a fairly hot day. somebody from that club said the guy is friends with with some german mali trainer and trains a lot like him and i quote "is working off primary pack drive." i honestly got no idea what that's all about and the guy telling me also couldn't explain it. but it sure seems to work. no prong, no e, no leash in obedience or protection. not sure if it's genetics, training, or both but that dog could switch drives faster than i've ever seen.

anyway, i've never seen this high-level combination of aggression, drive, and biddability in one dog. although i understand he also can be quite the pill to anybody but his handler and it's not a good idea to look directly at him from up close. i know i'll never able to handle a dog like that but seeing one with somebody who can was a lot of fun. i know vito brings a lot to the table as well but we sure are lucky to have quardes right here.


----------

